# Equivalencias para funciones excel. Equivalent functions for



## joepublic (Aug 2, 2006)

Donde puede conseguir un listado de equivalencias de las funciones de Excel inglesas al español o castellano.

Where can I find the translations or equivalent functions for excel english - spanish. Can you help me, please?.

Joe **Spain**


----------



## Greg Truby (Aug 2, 2006)

En este mismo foro arriba hay un «sticky» con el título: «Function & Formula in English» si usted lee allí verá un vínculo para un traductor que hizo XLDennis.  No lo puedo usar yo porque tengo Excel en inglés.  Pero si la versión de Excel que usted tiene instalado es una española entonces sí debe de ayudar.

Cordialmente,


----------



## joepublic (Aug 3, 2006)

Hola Greg
Gracias por tu ayuda, pero no encuentro la lista de equivalencias de las funciones de excel.

Por favor me podria facilitar el enlance "Link"
Usted me dijo esto...."En este mismo foro arriba hay un «sticky» con el título: «Function & Formula in English» si usted lee allí verá un vínculo para un traductor que hizo XLDennis."

PERO YO NO LO ENCUENTRO.

Gracias. Joe **Spain**


----------



## Greg Truby (Aug 3, 2006)

Esto es el URL de tal «sticky»:

http://www.mrexcel.com/board2/viewtopic.php?t=50779


----------



## joepublic (Aug 4, 2006)

Hello Greg,
The upper link doesn't work.

I have found another one at "Google Groups". The following link with the translated excel functions in 9 languages is:

http://cherbe.free.fr/traduc_fonctions_xl97.html

Excel functions equivalents in spanish, german, french, dutch, Portuguese, italian, Swedish, Finn, castellano, español, espanol, etc.

Joe


----------



## Greg Truby (Aug 4, 2006)

Sí, Rafa reportó eso allá.  Si usted lee un poco, se ve que Juan Pablo corrigió eso...
http://www.mrexcel.com/board2/viewtopic.php?p=537999#537999

Allí JPG indica que que el vínculo (eslabón) correcto para hacer el download es

http://puremis.net/excel/cgi-bin/cl....net/excel/MastersText/files/FFTranslator.zip


----------



## jordun (Sep 4, 2006)

*Traduccion de funciones*

Bueno, llegue aqui por casualidad buscando algo distinto. Conozco dos complementos para traducir funciones Excel a 11 o 12 idiomas distintos

El complemento desarrollado por Eric Desart, se puede descargar del sitio de Ron de Bruin, http://www.rondebruin.com/atptranslator.htm

Otro complemento es el TranslateIt, con traducción bi-direccional en 12 idiomas, 
http://members.chello.nl/jvolk/keepitcool/download.html


----------

